# New CyanogenMod is out.



## ChrisC (Oct 10, 2011)

Android 2.3.7

http://www.cyanogenmod.com/

Very stable so far.


----------



## Ranu (Oct 10, 2011)

Bloody helll, I only put the last one on on Saturday!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2011)

what does this do? do I need it?


----------



## ChrisC (Oct 10, 2011)

You don't need it. However if you want to be a geek and enjoy having the latest Android software, knock yourself out.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 11, 2011)

Put it on this morning, my mate had an issue when he updated clockworkmod to version 5, but downgraded it back to 3 and it was fine. Liking the new unlock screen. Bam.


----------



## mack (Oct 11, 2011)

Put this on today as well, was using a Modaco rom for ages but I've always liked the look of Cyanogen, I know they've been working hard on it.


----------

